# serrer dans ses bras



## claramolin

Hola!

Tengo problemas con esta palabra. 
Quisiera saber el significado de : "Serre-moi", yo pensé que significaba: *abrazame*, pero ahora no estoy tan segura.
En el diccionario encuentro muchas respuestas a la palabra *serre*, porque también puede ser apretar o acosar. 
Por otro lado, encontré otro hilo donde un nativo explicaba que los franceses nunca se abrazan, por lo tanto no hay una expresión clara (salvo *je t´embrasse* dependiendo del contexto) para demandar un abrazo...

Muchisimas gracias!!


----------



## Iruca

Es cierto que los abrazos en francés son complicados, lingüísticamente, claro está!

El verbo *serrer* significar *apretar *pero se suele utilizar en la frase *serrer dans les bras* que viene a ser como nuestro *abrazar*.

También se puede utilizar *tenir* o* prendre dans les bras *y cada uno tiene sus pequeños matices, pero también significan *abrazar*. 

Supongo que *embrasser* en algún caso se utiliza para *abrazar* pero normalmente se entiende como *besar*.

Espero haber sido de ayuda, seguramente haya más maneras de decir abrazar pero, creo, éstas son las más comunes.

Un abrazo


----------



## claramolin

Gracias!!
Pero entonces, qué significa: Serre-moi?


----------



## Najwa83

*No quiero resultar grosera pero m da la impresión que quiere decir: "hazme una paja"  si no m equivoco q lo aclare algún nativo mejor...*


----------



## claramolin

Se trata de una camción de Tryo. A lo mejor algún francés la conozca como para sacarme de la duda... 
Si tienes razón Najwa.. que inocencia la mía!!!


----------



## Najwa83

*Perdona, como bien dices significa "abrazame" acabo d consultarlo con un nativo, no se en q estaria pensando yo ! jaja *


----------



## claramolin

Gracias!
Ya me parecía un poco fuerte para título de canción, pero uno nunca sabe...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En el caso de esta canción, *serre-moi* elude la segunda parte de la frase que es *dans tes bras* y que, como bien apunta *Iruca* y *Najwa* tras su corrección (tsss, tsss), quiere decir *abrázame*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Para ser del todo exacta la traducción de _serre-moi_ (dans tes bras) sería _apriétame entre tus brazos_.

Un abrazo
Au revoir, hata luego


----------



## Calamitintin

Attention, en langage familier, "serrer une fille" veut dire "coucher avec elle" (une aventure d'une nuit)...Bien préciser "serrer une fille...dans ses bras" !
++
Cal


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Para ser del todo exacta la traducción de _serre-moi_ (dans tes bras) sería _apriétame entre tus brazos_.
> 
> Un abrazo
> Au revoir, hata luego


 
Sin duda, la traducción literal es como dice *Martine*. Pero, para mi gusto, y salvo casos excepcionales de extrema urgencia , *apriétame entre tus brazos* puede quedar un poco ramplón, quitándole esa punta de emoción y turbación a la escena. Cuando joven, me gustaba que mi chica me dijera *abrázame* (uno tiene su carácter, qué se le va a hacer... )


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



Víctor Pérez said:


> Sin duda, la traducción literal es como dice *Martine*. Pero, para mi gusto, y salvo casos excepcionales de extrema urgencia , *apriétame entre tus brazos* puede quedar un poco ramplón, quitándole esa punta de emoción y turbación a la escena. Cuando joven, me gustaba que mi chica me dijera *abrázame* (uno tiene su carácter, qué se le va a hacer... )


En la vida cotidiana estoy de acuerdo contigo Víctor y sólo diría a alguien "serre-moi dans tes bras = apriétame entre tus brazo" en situaciones de extrema emoción.

Pero en el caso de la canción _abrázame_ sabe a poco ya que a continuación dice: 





> Serre moi encore serre moi
> Jusqu'a etouffer de toi


 
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> En la vida cotidiana estoy de acuerdo contigo Víctor y sólo diría a alguien "serre-moi dans tes bras = apriétame entre tus brazo" en situaciones de extrema emoción.
> Pero en el caso de la canción _abrázame_ sabe a poco ya que a continuación dice:
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
En efecto, *Martine*, se me fue el santo al cielo (¿al séptimo?) y me olvidé de la canción... 

_(ahora entiendo por qué necesitamos moderadores...)_


----------



## MaWi

Hola a todos, me ha parecido muy interesante este hilo porque conozco la canción, pero no conocía el significado serrer = coucher avec. Creo que en la canción (serre-moi doucemente, emmène-moi là-bas...) juegan con ambos significados; en un principio hablan de abrazar, pero después dice "enfoncer mes ongles dans ton dos brûlant...", por lo que se deduce que, al menos en esa parte, sí están hablando de sexo.
MaWi


----------



## claramolin

Gracias a todos por las respuestas! 
Ahora me quedó claro y pienso que con el resto de la letra si podría pensarse como un *apretar entre brazos*, como algo más intenso.
Mawi, *serrer* en sentido sexual se utiliza con la expresión "serrer une fille", eso es lo que explicó Cal (gracias por la aclaración). En la canción sólo aparece *serre-moi* en el sentido en que venía hablando el resto, el de abrazo. Por lo demás, coincido contigo en que hay muchas alusiones al sexo en el resto de la letra.
Saludos y gracias otra vez!


----------



## *Archim3de*

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Estoy buscando cómo se podría traducir la expresión "serrer quelqu'un dans ses bras" en español ?

Alguien me puede ayudar ?


----------



## Mañolandia

creo que no existe un verbo, sería "abrazar fuertemente"


----------



## *Archim3de*

Muchas Gracias !


----------



## Marlluna

También "estrechar a alguien entre sus brazos"


----------

